# getting broadcom wireless to work in gentoo

## ashwin_cse

Hi,

I tried compiling the linux kernel with broadcom support and installed b43-firmware and b43-cutter and broadcom-sta as stated here http://en.gentoo-wiki.com/wiki/Broadcom_43xx . But does not work. ifconfig -a does not show wlan0, it shows only eth0 , lo0 and sto0. iwconfig says no wireless extensions.  I am using lenovo g560. My wireless nic is Gtc BCM4313 M 802.11N MOW NB WLAN . how can i get this to work in gentoo. It works fine in windows seven 64 bit utlimate.

----------

## Ant P.

Use the brcmsmac driver.

----------

## BillWho

ashwin_cse,

Welcome to gentoo   :Very Happy: 

Maybe I can get you started. First go to http://kmuto.jp/debian/hcl/ and enter your lspci -n information. It should identify your wireless driver.  

As far as the firmware goes,  you only needed net-wireless/b43-firmware. The b43-fwcutter firmware is for older kernels.

Go to the /lib/modules/version directory and

```
 grep wireless modules.builtin
```

 and return that info along with the results from above.

----------

## ashwin_cse

 *Ant P. wrote:*   

> Use the brcmsmac driver.

 

After much struggle i found that i had to enable:

networking support --> wireless --> generic ieee 802.11 network stack (mac 802110 )

to get the following option in device driver

device driver --> network device support --> wireless lan -->  broadcom ieee802.11n pcie softmac wlan driver.

I compiled that as module.  removed the b43 and b43 legacy modules from kernel and then added /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist 

blacklist b43

and then installed 

emerge sys-kernel/linux-firmware

 amd them did a

sudo rc-update add NetworkManager default.

Now i have wireless working well.

----------

